# Yesterday I met a MAN...



## CajunBob

:texasflagYesterday I met a man that may have saved the life of someone you know. He is a Sergeant in the Army and he is military police. He goes out on patrol at all hours just to find IED's (Improvised Explosion Devices). He and his partners are under a lot of stress because they have to make sure the soldiers that follow them will all be ok. You may think this is an easy job but try doing this job while under sniper fire and on hostile grounds where you have to watch your back at all times. We had a long talk about his job and some of the things he has seen and had to do in order to stay alive and sane. He and his 3 brothers got to go fishing yesterday, due to the weather, we did an inshore trip and caught a few fish, but he told me that just being home to see his family and friends were a blessing in itself. I have a lot of respect for a man like that and he and his family will be in our prayers so that he may come back home safe and go fishing again. I would also like to thank Matt at Ryan's Steakhouse for feeding all of us at no cost, a real American Patriot. 
Attached Images


----------



## sandollr

Excellent job, Cajunbob!


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Thanks Cajunbob! Let's all remember to pray for our troops everytime we think about them. I'm glad you had the honor of being with one of our heroes. Wish they could all come home safely, as my brother-in-law and my friend's son did, but we know they won't. Thanks to this soldier's "job", more will have a better chance. God Bless America!


----------

